# OKI C612N Roll marks & foils wont stick to toner



## WanderP (Oct 3, 2017)

**Reposted here as I think I posted in wrong group before**

Hi Guys, i'm hoping someone can help me.

I have 2 separate questions, any advice would be amazing 


*1.* I’ve purchased an OkiC612N last week, its prints ok on transfers, however there seems to be roller marks on all the prints I produce.
I got in touch with the company as I thought perhaps the drum may have got damaged during transit, I have had confirmation from the place of purchase that it may be faulty - but have been told to get in touch with OKI to sort the issue out, is this the usual protocol ? should the place where I have purchased not replace the machine ?


*2* - I also make custom wedding stationary, and was hopping I could offer foiling ie using Toner reactive foil, for some reason the TRFoil does not stick or react with the OKI printer toner, I thought it was perhaps a lower quality foil or perhaps the ink on the oki.

I then purchased a much cheaper Samsung desktop laser printer for £20 and seem to be getting great results, Toner reactive foil stick very well (some minor areas still missing) and the Forever trans metallic sticks very well to the substrate due to the cheaper printer toner. 


I am unsure if I am doing something wrong ?why is the OKI giving me a terrible and unusable result where as the cheap printer is giving me great results ? are my colour out put settings not right ? or is there something not working with the ink ?

Thank you so much in advanced


----------

